# From the days of cowboy shows, which stars were you in love with?



## Phoenix (Jun 28, 2016)

I was in love with Clint Eastwood when he played Rowdy Yates in Rawhide and Michael Landon when he was in Bonanza.


----------



## jujube (Jun 28, 2016)

I had _such_ a crush on Michael Landon.   There was a boy at church who looked a lot like him and when I wasn't dreaming about Michael Landon, I was dreaming about _him_.  Ah, well.....I didn't get anywhere with either one of them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2016)

Lil' Joe for me too.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2016)

That's a good picture of him.


----------



## jujube (Jun 29, 2016)

He was a perfect combination of sexy and the boy next door.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes, he was.  It made little girls dream big dreams.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2016)

Steve McQueen from Wanted Dead or Alive was nice too.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 29, 2016)

Steve did look hot there.  I had a boyfriend who looked like that.  Unfortunately cancer took him when he was 45.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 30, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> I was in love with Clint Eastwood when he played Rowdy Yates in Rawhide and Michael Landon when he was in Bonanza.



Me, too!  Also Alan Ladd.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 30, 2016)

Hopalong Cassidy and Roy Rogers. Boy, my age is really showing.
Gene Autry and Lone Ranger, too.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 30, 2016)

Alan Ladd was cute.  I was too young to think that Hopalong was cute.  I saw Roy and Dale at the country fair once.


----------

